# The Old Rectory - July 2015



## _Raz_ (Jul 21, 2015)

First report on this forum so hope you all like it 



* History *

The Old Rectory at St Columb Major, Cornwall is a major work by the architect William White. Commissioned by Dr Samuel Walker, Rector of St Columb, following speculation that the proposed Cornish bishopric would be based at St Columb. It was built in 1851, on the site of a 14th century moated medieval house. It is an asymmetrical plan rectory in a 14th century picturesque Gothic style.

Records of the original rectory go back 1309 when it withstood a siege by a mob of tinners It was probably built by Ralph de Arundell, rector from 1303 to 1329, a relative of the powerful Arundells of Lanherne. 
The original medieval building was replaced in the 19th century, but traces of the moat remain. 



The bloke who owns the house is a bit of a nutter according to various news reports, Here's part of a article from the daily fail:

Brown retired at the age of 26 after making millions of pounds as a property developer, but his life spiralled downhill when he became addicted to cocaine.
The businessman took so much of the drug that his nose collapsed, and in 2012 he was sentenced to five years in prison for possession of class A drugs and a collection of handguns.









Anyway here's some pictures

























































































































Cheers for looking​


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 21, 2015)

Nice one that..he looks a nice chap ha ha


----------



## HughieD (Jul 21, 2015)

Blimey - that's one helluva weirdly nice place. Great first report. Admin might not be so keen on the playing cards though ;-)


----------



## chazman (Jul 21, 2015)

9 of spades looks interesting. great pics,smart place. like the snooker table and light.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 21, 2015)

Interesting place, I'm yet to explore a rectory or a mansion though.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 22, 2015)

That place is amazing an you got some great pics to Raz


----------



## krela (Jul 22, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Blimey - that's one helluva weirdly nice place. Great first report. Admin might not be so keen on the playing cards though ;-)



This is an adult forum, I'm really not bothered.

Great report, welcome to the site!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 22, 2015)

Very interesting building,Thanks for showing.


----------



## smiler (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh shit, The magpies have got at this site, a couple years ago it was full of lovely old furniture and paintings, stuff had started to disappear but I thought the four poster bed was safe.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Raz ,, were they your cards? haha.. ace report fella


----------



## Big C (Jul 22, 2015)

Love it, nice one.
Might have to pay this a visit if I'm in Padstow later this year.


----------



## _Raz_ (Jul 22, 2015)

Cheers for the kind works all!


----------



## _Raz_ (Jul 22, 2015)

Big C said:


> Love it, nice one.
> Might have to pay this a visit if I'm in Padstow later this year.



Few other places down there worth checking out ill throw up some report's when I can be arsed


----------



## _Raz_ (Jul 22, 2015)

Mars Lander said:


> Hi Raz ,, were they your cards? haha.. ace report fella



Yeah Ill bring em out on our next trip


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 22, 2015)

Nice report and good photographs. This guy must have lived like a slob.


----------



## acer77 (Jul 22, 2015)

Thats some serious cocaine abuse , seems his septums gone!!!


----------



## jayb3e (Jul 23, 2015)

That's a gem of a place.though is a bit of a crap hand you've got there lol


----------



## Potter (Jul 25, 2015)

Really awesome. Great work too. Love that stone dog.


----------



## Scaramanger (Jul 28, 2015)

How the hell did they nab the 4 poster ...


----------



## LulaTaHula (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow - this is really nice! Good work.


----------



## freeclimb (Sep 15, 2015)

114 072 22 said:


> How the hell did they nab the 4 poster ...



Ha, I thought the same thing! Must have been kinda obvious, that thing was huge.

Did you find the escape hatch in the roof? One seriously paranoid dude!

(on an unrelated side note, I have just moved back down to East Cornwall anyone looking to get out let me know. I have already scoped out a few as yet unexplored places in Plymouth)


----------



## Chapmansy (Nov 22, 2015)

Went there recently to find its now been gutted and is in dire need of major repairs as is the usual case, 100% locked up and inaccessible but beautiful architecture and rich history


----------



## johnsy78 (Nov 28, 2015)

It is a proper good explore but will warm you all that the crazy owner is out of prison and ive seen him driving near truro as his bentley with private plate makes it obvious its him so just watch out guys if your planning a visit


----------



## johnsy78 (Nov 28, 2015)

Im up for some explores if your going on some give me a message if your game cheers


----------

